# 2.1-System



## tittli (27. September 2007)

Hallo

Suche ein preiswertes 2.1-System für mein Zimmer. Muss damit keine Halle beschallen können, nur mein Zimmer;-). Da ich keine Ahnung von den technischen Angaben habe wage ich es nicht einfach was zu kaufen. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Preisvorstellung bis 120CHF (ca. 80 Euro).

gruss


----------



## subara (27. September 2007)

luegsch mol im Interdiscount nochm Logitech Z-4 2.1 Speaker System oder nochm Z-3. Beidi sind sehr guet. Susch gits im M Electronic us eigeproduktion eine für 50Fr wo au nid schlecht isch



Für alle anderen:
Schau mal bei Interdiscount (Elektronikgeschäftskette in der schweiz) nach Logitech z4 2.1 Speaker Systems oder nach Z-3. Beide sind sehr gut. Ansonsten gibts im M Electornics (Eebenfalls Geschäft) aus eigenproduktion eines für 50Franken welches auch nicht schlecht ist


----------



## chmee (27. September 2007)

*subara* : Auch wenn es lustig klingt, was Du da schreibst, bitte vermeide Dialektik und Akzentuöses ! Wir legen Wert auf klare - von Jedem lesbare - Formulierung.

@tittli: Leider kann ich Dir keine Empfehlung aussprechen, aber die Logitechs haben eine recht gute Qualität. Wenn Du möglicherweise noch ein bisschen mehr Geld bereit hast, solltest Du mal http://www.Teufel.de in Betracht ziehen. zB Concept E2 ( ist 5.1 )

mfg chmee


----------



## tittli (27. September 2007)

@chmee
Mehr Geld ist nicht drin, hab soeben mit dem Studium angefangen...
5.1 halte ich für sehr übertrieben für ein einfaches Schlaf- und Arbeitszimmer...und ich hasse Kabelsalat, also muss es auch ein 2.1 tun. Werde mir wohl ein Logitech-System holen, da ich schon viel gutes von den Geräten gehört habe. Trotzdem bin ich um weitere Tipps froh;-)

danke und gruss


----------

